
The Google Chrome Extension White Supremacists Use to Track Jews - angry-hacker
https://mic.com/articles/145105/coincidence-detector-the-google-extension-white-supremacists-use-to-track-jews#.oL6owgbNV
======
timthelion
IBM famously made a lot of money creating a database of Jews:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_during_World_War_II#German...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_during_World_War_II#Germany)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust)

This is similar.

~~~
angry-hacker
And same can be said about several big corporations or businessmen.

The IBM fact is new to me, though!

------
Buetol
For the curious, here's the sources of the extension:
[https://robwu.nl/crxviewer/crxviewer.html?crx=https://crx.da...](https://robwu.nl/crxviewer/crxviewer.html?crx=https://crx.dam.io/files/hldnghbakgkgeocjllocmpobpppkfepo/14.88.20.zip)

Fun thing: there's a list of jewish sounding names in background.js

Also a link to a list with "the right stuff" containing only "trump":
[https://gitlab.com/therightstuff/public/raw/master/theList.j...](https://gitlab.com/therightstuff/public/raw/master/theList.json)

Also, some metadata here:
[https://crx.dam.io/ext/hldnghbakgkgeocjllocmpobpppkfepo.html](https://crx.dam.io/ext/hldnghbakgkgeocjllocmpobpppkfepo.html)

------
sudojudo
It's odd that their browser of choice is from a company that was founded by a
couple of Jewish dudes.

Also, aren't these the folks who are obsessed with the _New World Order_ , and
wouldn't Google be a key player in that scheme?

